# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  قصيدة عن العراق تبكي الحجر واللي مايسمعها راح عليه نص عمره

## غـــرام الــورد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وأسعد الله أوقاتكم بكل خير يارب


إخوتي أخواتي أحبتي في الله أطاب الله يومكم بالخير والسعادة وأرغد الايام وأعطرها في ضل والديكم واهليكم 

طبعاً هذا الموضوع يعتبر الثاني على مستوي المنتدي بأكمله لأني منعت نفسي من اي مشاركات لضروف خاصة ولأخذ فترة استجمام بعد رحلة في عالم النت لأكثر من 6 سنين متواصلة ولكن الطابع يغلب التطبع فقد صادفتني هذه القصيدة الرائعة المحزنة المحرقة والتي بها وصف مايعانيه إخواننا من أهل السنة في العراق من مآسي وظلم واستعباد وعبث وفسق وأنواع لاحصر لها من البلاء جراء هذه الحرب التي نسمع عن أخبارها بين اللحضة والأخري ولا حياة لمن تنادي 


ولا نملك لإخواننا العراقيين المسلمين وفلسطين سوي الدعاء لهم بالنصر القريب بإذن الله وان يخفف الله عنهم الحال الذي هم فيه وان ينصرهم على عدوهم قريباً بقدرة الله وأن تعود الاراضي العربية لأهلها ويعم الرخاء والهناء 


إليكم القصيدة كتابة ومسموعة أيضاً 


سجين عند اعدائي اسير .......... جريح قلبي الشافي كسير
سجين ليل ماسآتي طويل ....... وفجري ماله في السجن نور
سجين في فؤادي نار حزن ...... وفيض الدمع من عيني وزير
يحاصرني من اللقطاء جيش ...... وبئس الجيش ليس له ضمير
وتلحقـــــني مجــــندة وكــــلب ..... فيا لله ايهما الحقير
ويطعن عفتي وغد رماني .......... وفي عينيه شر مستطير
كأن دقيقة في السجن دهرا ...... . علي من الاسى القاسي دهور 
يشد يدي الى ظهري وصدري ..... لضرب سياطهم هدف مثير
سجين في العراق ولست فيه .......... لان عراقنا سجن كبير
وما بغداد بغدادي فأني ....... اراها لاتجار ولاتجير
مكبلة اليدين بشر قيد .......... وفي اجفانها انطفىء الحضور
وفي فمها تعثر كل قول ...... . فلم تنطق وقد نطق الزفير
يتابعها العدو بعين لص ...... يفيض البغي منها والفجور
سجين والمآسي شاهدات ..... بأن عدونا لص خطير
عدو سجنه نار تلظى .......... وحسبك ان يقال هو السعير
سجون تنفر الاخلاق منها ...... ومعنى الظلم منها يستجير
تداعى الاكلون على عظامي ..... واما اللحم فهو لهم قطير
مضى صدام واجتمعت علينا ..... وحوش ساقها الجيش المغير 
وحوش الغرب ليس لها خلاق ... ولادين يصد ولا شعور
واوصى بعضهم بعضا فهذا ....... ظلوم للعباد وذا مدير
وما ضرب السياط يثير .......... لكن اهانة ادميتنا تثير
ولو انا الى الغرب انتمينا ..... . لقام لنا من الغرب النصير
ولكنا الى الدين انتسبنا ....... فلا عمر ولا سعد يسير
اجابوا عن جهادهم فلما ....... .. دعا الداعي تمزقت الظهور
كأني بالجهاد بكى عليهم ...... . خوالف حينما نفر النفير
اتبقى امتي تقتات مما .......... تقرره الحمائم والطيور
وتنتظر انتخابات الاعادي ...... . لياتي بعد فيضهم الهجين
اتغصب ارضنا شبرا فشبرا ...... .. ويقلق حر صرخته النذير
ويخنقنا دخان الحرب حتى ..... . تضيق به الحناجر والصدور
وتبقى امتي هدفا قريبا .......... لمن يرمي السهام ومن يغير
سجين في عراق والاعادي ..... لهم كذب يضللكم وزور
بكى جسر الرصافة من انيني ..... . وقد تبكي من الظلم الجسور
وعكر ماء دجلة دمع عيني ... .. ونزف دمي بركان يثور
اما في امة الاسلام سيف ..... .. يخاف صليله الباغي الكفور
اما لليل فيها من نهار ....... تغرد بابتسامته الطيور



كلك يمين وحفظ بإسم



آآآه ثم آآآه فمن يتمعن هذه الكلمات وهذا الصوت الجريح الذي ينزف دماً تقذفه براكين الضلم والحرمان سيقف صامتاً متألماً والدموع تدرف كأنها تخرج من عصارة القلب حارقة 


العراق وفلسطين إخواننا وأخواتنا واهلينا وابنائنا وبناتنا كل مسلم فيهم فهو قطعة منا وفينا لا تتجزء أبداً ومن لا يداخله هذا الشعور والإحساس فليسئل عن نفسه من أي الملة هو ومادينه وما مكانته من الإسلام ولا أضن أنه يملك له مكانة بين المسلمين 


أعذروني فلا أستطيع مواصلة الحديث وأترك الفرصة للغير للتعبير

ولاحول ولاقوة إلا الله بالله



*لآعدًمًتً رًوًعًة طًلًتً**كًم

:

أًرًق تًحًيًة*

----------


## MOONY

الله يصبر أهل العراق وينصرهم على أعدائهم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل ظهور المهدي الشريف
تسلمي خيتو على القصيده بجد حلوه
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## غـــرام الــورد

هلا وغلا ..فيك حبيبتي Moony

----------


## دلوعة المدينة

الله يصبر أهل العراق وينصرهم على أعدائهم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل ظهور المهدي الشريف
تسلمي خيتو على القصيده بجد حلوه
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## غـــرام الــورد

*هلا وغلا ..فيك حبيبتي دلوعة المدينة*

----------


## علاء الرافدي

اولاً لا أعرف لماذا قلتِ

الظلم على أهل السنه فقط

وكأنك ِ لا تعرفين ماذا حل بالشيعة من ظلم

ثانياً بالنسبة للقصيدة 

أعتقد غير موزونه ومجرد سجع كلام

وليس شعر مقفى وموزون

ثالثا ما مر على الشعب العراقي

في زمن الطاغية صدام ابشع وأمر

ولكن كانت العيون عمياء والالسن خرساء

فلم تذكر شئ من جرائم هذا الطاغية طاغية العصر

وأخيراً اسأل الله عز وجل

أن يهلك الظلمة في كل مكان 

وينتقم من الارهابيين المجرمين الذين لم يرعوا طفل ولا شيخ

تحياتي لكم

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

احسنت اخي علاء والله العظيم ردك اثلج صدري
يندبون اهل السنة ليلا ونهارا
وهم يعرفون ومتاكدين من ان المفخخات يوميا تحصد العشرات من الشيعة
يبكون على صدام ويلعنون الامريكي 
والقواعد الامريكية في بلدانهم واتفاقاتهم مع اسرائيل قائمة على قدم وساق
وارهابييهم _المجاهدين_ يفجرون اجسادهم العفنة بحجة الجهاد
اللهم خلصنا من الارهابيين بحق دم الحسين ع

----------


## وا عباساه

يعطيكي العافية

----------


## نور الولاية

سلمتم أناملكم التي نثرت عبير الكلمات 
وجميل المعاني والعبارات رائع كل ما 
أفاض به يراعكم القيم من جمال الأحرف 
ومن رقة الأسطر 

ودمتم بكل محبة ووفاء

----------


## غـــرام الــورد

*شيعيةحتى النخاع** ,,,,,**علاء الرافدي*
*ida ma3ajabkom itla3on barra mafich hone majal li al chi3a*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

غرام الورد السلام عليكم 
اختي العزيرة اهل مة ادرى بشعابها
ولايولم الجرح الىمن به الالمُ 
ان العراق كافه ولا استثني احد يعانون نفس المعاناه بسبب الصراع القيادييهم وليس اهل السنه فقط فانظري من الذي سلط من يدعم الارهاب علينا من اهل السنه وغيرهم ولا استطيعالخوض في هذه المضمار والى لوكشف الغطاء عن المغطى لرد العالم باسره عما نمر به فالصراع ليس بين المجتمع العراقي صاحب الفطرة النظيفة بل بين الجنده السياسية وصراع مناصب لا اكثروالمتضرر الوحيد هوالمجتمع العراقي سأل الله لكي التوفيق وارجوا براءة الذمة وارجوا ان لا اكون قد مسستكي بكلماتي وشكرا لكي.

----------


## دمعه الحسين

بيض الله وجهك اخي علاء تسلم على مرور والله  اكيد انته عراقي الى تعرف هذه لمعلومات الان بس العراقي الحس بعراق مع احترامي الى الجميع بس الحق ينقال 
والله صحيح كان صدام من جوه الى جوه بس كان ارحم ما جنه محددين بقتل كل ثانيه اتمر 
والله يوفقنه ويفقكم ان تكونون من جيش الامام (عجل الله فرجه الشريف )وترجع العراق ارض السواد مو سواد اللبس لا سواد الارض والخير الارض الامام على عليه السلام

----------

